# Couple cichlid pics



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Still working at getting better pics .
Some are getting a little better so I figured I'd post a few.

Alunacara (ignore the water spots







)









Discus - they usually cooperate so get their pics taken often 


















Blackbelt









Dovii









Texas


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool pics. Why put the website over them?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Water spots? Why not just get soap and water and spray that off, wipe with towel.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Great dovii, what size is it?


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> Water spots? Why not just get soap and water and spray that off, wipe with towel.


Doesn't work







Wish it did, My HARD well, water leaves spots no matter what







On the tank with the alunacara they didn't (and still don't) show until the flash caught and highlighted them.



> Cool pics. Why put the website over them?


Thanks
Got tired of posting pics and seeing people post them on other forums (not here) and claiming they were their's.Wasn't a big deal until I got accused of stealing pics that I took of my own fish











> Great dovii, what size is it?


Males roughly 13" or so, females rougly 7-"8 (not exactly measured)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah my water leaves spots really quick also. I just wipe it off the tank even if its just a drop. I cant control how is muks up the filter tho


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are looking great


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice assortment of cichlids.



> accused of stealing pics that I took of my own fish


That's terrible and funny at the same time! Who is a big enough loser to accuse someone of stealing their own pics.....of fish! Feel sorry for whoever that was.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pics and fish.


----------

